# Number of strands (Flemish String)???



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

Need some help. I remember seeing a chart somewhere that gave some guidelines on how many strands (by material) you can safely use when building a Flemish String, but I can't find it anywhere. Would one of kindly point me in the right direction?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## tbearbow (May 6, 2007)

*charts*

Yeah I think that if its under 50 lbs then you can use the smaller style and over 50 the larger number of strands, but remember that if you are unstringing your bow like you're supposed to, and waxing it, that a bowstring can last you a long time and a strand or two will break to give you a heads up on the entire bowstring, so that you can safely replace it. I had a 70lb golden eagle compound bowstring break on me before while at full draw, it severely cut my left forearm. It was a lesson to never shoot a bow with a damaged string and to maintain the bowstring and don't get too carried away with a large brace height or bow poundage; a 35lb recurve has the potential to kill any animal in the entire universe, if you can shoot it accurately with a razor sharp broadhead. Always carry an extra one with you because I've been around a couple people who accidentally cut their string with a broadhead--it happans. Probably more info than youre asking for, but to answer your question, go online to 3riversarchery.com and in the section where you order bowstrings, there's a guide under the ordering options page.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Bow Weight
(In pounds) Strands of B50 Dacron 
20 - 30 8 
25 - 35 10 
35 - 45 12 
45 - 55 14 
55 - 80 16 

Use this as a guide, some material is larger/smaller in diameter. I use 12 and 14 for everthing pending the strand size.
For 3 lay strings I use 15 strands instead of 14


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Dacron is the weakest of the string materials, and it averages about 45-50# test per strand. With Dynaflight '97, 450+, 8125, 452X, FF, etc. etc. etc. you can get away with a tiny string if you want, but you need to pad the loops and getting a decent nock fit can be a bugger with a tiny string. Dyna '97 is (approx) 125# test, 8125 is 120# test, 450+ is 155# test, etc. Shrew bows come with a 6 strand 450+. Too small for my liking, but you can get away with it.

It mostly boils down to personal preferance. The manufacturer's guides go on the heavy side.

Chad


----------



## Dan Seitz (Nov 6, 2006)

*Padding the loops*

Chad,
I shoot a Griffin with a 6 strand 450+ string. I am venturing into string making for my bow and am wondering how many extra strands the Griffin/Shrews use to pad the loops. I made a string with with 8 strands without padding and it is not padded enough like the 6 strand strings that come with the Griffin/Shrews.

Also, what is the process for padding the loops. Do you just add in additional short pieces of your string material which extend above and below the pinch point where you start the twisting?

dan


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Believe those strings are padded out to 14 or 16 strands in the loops. You have it on adding extra strands--a good string maker's wax helps hold them in place. The serving is a serving and a half--start out just below the center, serve up 4" (toward the top loop), then serve back down about 7.5".

Chad


----------



## Dan Seitz (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Chad


----------

